
How to Protect Your App Idea: A Lawyer’s Simple Breakdown - carissalintao
https://medium.com/app-partners-how-to-start-your-app-startup/how-to-protect-your-app-idea-a-lawyers-simple-breakdown-1b200044aeb
======
Huhty
"Don't worry about someone stealing your idea. Worry about no one giving a
shit when your idea comes to life."

